# Gold wheels on audi's



## Soul Kitchen (Dec 24, 2009)

Show me some audi's with gold wheels, I've been contemplating getting some but I'm not too sure if it'd look good or not. 
rule #1


----------



## EndlessWinter (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Gold wheels on audi's (Soul Kitchen)*

I think these wheels look sweet! I think gold looks the best on white though. Wish I could afford these...


----------



## nthomas33 (Jun 13, 2009)

this thread is going to get very naughty


----------

